# Front Yard Garden Project - Without Lawn



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

I would like to share to you one of my awesome gardening projects did in my backyard last summer.

Why not transform a front yard to a kitchen garden.

Done! See the outcome

Pictures ---> *My Front Yard Garden without lawn*

My on my no-dig flower bed:


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We're doing this "no dig" or layered garden for next year. I'm optimistic about it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

And I have my no grass backyard project.


----------

